
Saudi Arabia Has Four to Seven Nuclear Bombs, Deliverable by Missile or Aircraft - nkurz
https://www.superstation95.com/index.php/world/918
======
danielconde
On Feb 20th, 2016, it was reported that Secretary of State Kerry warned the
kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Pakistan of non proliferation treaty consequences
if the kingdom acquired such weapons. This news report may be related to that.

